# can I cold smoke???



## bubba watson (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm really interested in cold smoking some salmon and bacon. I have a Masterbuilt 40 propane smoker. Is there a way I can cold smoke with it???


----------



## goliath (Aug 4, 2014)

AMNPS and dont burn any propane. just smoke your stuff up. i think (ONLY THINKING HERE) that to cold smoke you should try and be below 70 degrees
lots of thread on here about cold smoking

GOOD LUCK

Goliath


----------



## bubba watson (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks. I've read a lot of the other posts buy couldn't find an exact answer to my question. Thanks again. That makes sense to use an amnps.


----------



## venture (Aug 4, 2014)

Sure you can.

Get the AMNPS or AMNS and go to it.

Max temp will depend on what you are smoking.

No additional heat needed.

If your ambients are in the high range, you can add a bunch of ice in the smoker to keep it cooler.  But it can be a pain doing that. I do my cheese smoking in the cooler months.

Go to it and have fun!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## goliath (Aug 4, 2014)

actually i would recommend the mailbox mod and do all your smokin like that, ive just had such good luck and been so #%$$#@& happy with the way stuff turns out. thats why just suggest it so much and am such an advocate of it

Goliath


----------



## bubba watson (Aug 4, 2014)

So for the mailbox mod I have to cut a hole in the smoker? That's out of my wheelhouse but I appreciate the advice. Maybe later down the road when i move up to a bigger smoker(already want a trailer mount) I will venture into cutting that hole.


----------

